

Immutable SQL - fiatmoney
http://nyeggen.com/blog/2014/02/01/immutable-sql/

======
ozy23378
What this will provide having SCD?
([http://www.kimballgroup.com/2008/08/21/slowly-changing-
dimen...](http://www.kimballgroup.com/2008/08/21/slowly-changing-
dimensions/))?

